# Грыжа L5-S1. Что делать дальше?



## _А_л_е_к_с_а_н_д_р_ (16 Авг 2016)

Здравтсвуйте
История такая...
В 2011 году появилась грыжа L5-S1. Мне тогда было 38 лет. С детства была неправильная осанка, сидячий образ жизни в будни плюс занятия скоростными видами спорта в выходные с падениями, ударами и т д. Но причина наверняка в первых двух фактах. Поясница болела еще со школы.
Выглядело это так: (файлы 0411).
Боль сильная в пояснице и левой ноге. Чтобы встать с кровати приходилось сползать коленями на пол и потом медленно становиться на ноги.
Проблема для меня была новой и я начал с того что обратился к почти родственнику который был хирургом по мозгам в Бурденко. Он отвел меня к зав. спинальным отделением, который сначала рассказывал мне истории как все отвалится если сразу не отрезать и как жена его пациента который сразу не решился на операцию ушла от него прямо в его кабинете потому что ей не нужен муж у которого все отвалилось.
Я сижу и дрожу...
- Мы можем сделать вам операцию за 100 тыщ (точные цифры уже не помню), но она вам не подходит.
- Почему?
- Очередь полгода, а вам нужно срочно!
- Что же делать?
- У нас есть платное отделение где вам могут отрезать за 250 и вот удача, у меня там знакомый зав. отделением и я могу договориться хоть на завтра. Ну, я звоню?
Доктор медленно тянется к телефону давая возможность мне подумать несколько секунд.
Если бы сумма была например 25тыщ, ну в общем любая которая у меня была в тот момент, я бы согласился. Но столько не было и я ушел, обещав подумать.
Пока шел почувствовал что у меня немеет не только  левая нога, но и правая а еще и руки за одно. Наверное дело было уже не в грыже... ))))

В общем я пошел другим путем.
Пиявки, иголки и массаж сняли отек и появилась возможность хоть как-то двигаться.
За весь период НИКАКИХ таблеток не пил и уколов не делал.
Но левая нога была намного слабей и немела. Пройти 500 метров было тяжело.
Потом были еще разные остеопаты. Какого-либо заметного эффекта я не заметил.
Потом пошел в центр Дикуля (кунцево). Там естественно порекомендовали физкультуру и за одно массаж, мануальную терапию, физиопроцедуры и т д.
Начал делать но видимого результата не было.
Потом просто стал ходить в фитнес. Плавание, ходьба, открыл для себя антигравити, даже в тренажерку хожу.

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.

Сила и координация ноги восстановилась но остались боли и покалывания в ней и боли в пояснице.
Через год-два уже мог кататься на сноуборде, хорошо что передней ногой была здоровая правая. )))
Еще через год на лыжах.

Первые два-три года происходили медленные но улучшения а потом остановились.
Грыжа уменьшилась. Во вложении есть МРТ 12 и 14 годов (файлы 0912 и 0314)

Бывали обострения. Ничего особенного не делал. Как-то само проходило.
Нога в ноге блуждающая. Чаще в голени и стопе но бывает и в бедре. В пояснице чаще жжение, бывает точечная в месте грыжи а бывает распределенная. Чаще слева но бывает и справа больше.
Никакой системы я не выявил кроме того факта что чем больше болит спина тем меньше нога и наоборот. В основном при ровном сидении или опять же ровном лежании на спине. При движении почти не болит. Единственное что не могу делать резких движений. Например, бегать или быстро сгибаться-разгибаться. Ну то есть могу, но начинается жжение в пояснице.

Один раз было обострение - сильная боль в области шорт, то есть чуть выше колена в обоих ногах и до пояса. Спать не мог, удобного положения найти не мог. Пошел ходить, не помогало, стал приседать, на 8 раз что-то щелкнуло и все моментально прошло.

К неврологу у Дикуля еще ходил. Спрашиваю - что у меня там болит? Не отвечают и назначают опять те же физиопроцедуры и физкультуру которая не помогает.

Ну и вот решил я все таки что-то с этим делать чтобы качество жизни улучшить. Терпеть можно но отвлекает все таки сильно. Ну и бывают ситуации когда вынужден сидеть - автомобиль, самолет, а это реальная пытка.

Увидел рекламу Ре-Клиник с международным консилиумом в лице товарища Гипштейна, профессора из Израиля. Сделал МРТ и пошел. Все это длилось минуты 3, ну я растянул до 10 своими вопросами. Взглянул на МРТ, стукнул по спине и сказал что нужно делать холодноплазменную нуклеоплатику. Поможет или нет не знает но навредить не должно. Старые МРТ не смотрел, вопросов не задавал.
За подробностями отправили к главврачу из речи которого я понял только то что гражданину Гипштейну нужно оплачивать перелет бизнес классом и отель Марриот, а это дорого, панимаишььь. )))

Я почитал про этот метод и засомневался в его применимости ко мне с учетом старости грыжи, разрывов фиброзного кольца и всяких там выпадений диска.

Ну в общем несмотря на то что лечиться я не люблю, я настроился на активные действия.

Нужен совет, что собственно лучше делать. Оперироваться очень не хочется но по видимому другого выхода нет.
Задача - избавиться от боли и сохранить возможность  физической активности.

Простите за много букв в тексте. ))))

Буду благодарен любой информации - комментариям и советам специалистов, опыту пациентов.


----------



## La murr (16 Авг 2016)

*_А_л_е_к_с_а_н_д_р_*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## _А_л_е_к_с_а_н_д_р_ (16 Авг 2016)

Вот недавнее МРТ


----------



## Хасан Мершед (23 Авг 2016)

Проведение нуклеопластики в Вашей ситуации абсолютно бесполезная и 100% коммерчески ангажированная процедура. Если уж решать вопрос радикально (а показания к этому есть, учитывая изменения на МРТ и сохраняющийся болевой синдром), то выполнять полноценную операцию - удалять грыжу, поврежденный межпозвонковый диск, обязательно стабилизировать сегмент L5-S1 специальным межтеловым имплантом (кейдж) и титановой конструкцией.


----------



## _А_л_е_к_с_а_н_д_р_ (23 Авг 2016)

Спасибо. Про нуклеопластику я так и догадывался, но по поводу операции вы предлагаете самое масштабное вмешательство. Там где готовы сделать дискэктомию говорят что импланты не нужны, но при этом гарантируют что на этом уровне грыжи больше никогда не будет. Как вы считаете, имеет ли смысл идти на большую операцию если боль и ограничения совсем не критические? Какие осложнения бывают после таких операций и с какой вероятностью? Я понимаю что статистическая вероятность лично ко мне никакого отношения не имеет, но все же? И что у меня на МРТ, ухудшения разве? Или просто положительной динамики нет?


----------

